# PSE 4.0 RAW, PEF, PSD als jpg abspeichern



## oestes (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo!
Ich habe folgendes Problem mit Photoshop Elements 5.0:
Ein bearbeitetes RAW Bild (PEF Format) kann ich nicht als jpg abspeichern.
Bei <Datei> <Speichern unter> gibt es nur die Formate = PSD TIFF JPG2000 usw. jedoch nicht jpg.
Unter <Datei> <Für Web speichern> kann ich zwar in jpg speichern, jedoch gehen dann die EXIF Daten verloren und das ist für mich auch nicht akzeptabel!
Gibt es da noch eine andere Lösung?
Danke 
oestes


----------



## chmee (29. Juli 2007)

Ist das Bild wieder in 8Bit umgewandelt worden ?

mfg chmee


----------



## oestes (29. Juli 2007)

Danke ich glaube das war's.
Nach Umwandlung in 8Bit kann auch wieder in jpg speichern und die EXIF Daten sind auch noch vorhanden.
Gruß
oestes


----------

